# Need a house to Rent



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

I am looking to rent a house in Baldwin Country near I-10. We own a new 2300 sq ft home in Semmes Al but I just got a new Job and need to rent a home for the next year or so as they do not want me to stick my feet to deep in the ground in the next year so that I can move up quickly. We are looking for something to fit a three person family (daughter is 2) and prefer something with good character nice. No Trailers!! On the the Bay or really close to it would be nice but so would something out in the country! Hook me up I know someone living in Bham or Atl has big fat house down here that they would not mind renting for the next year to a fellow fisherman! Call me (251)753-2045


----------

